# Post all your Green framed .45 beauties here!



## M14dude (Jan 31, 2007)

Send your pics of green guns for all to see!! Ill post mine when they are shipped and recieved! Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

So far, only 1 other member has 1 that I know of - he got it for Christmas. Can't remember the member name.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Where are they at?


----------

